# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  Xiaomi تعلن توقفها عن دعم سبعة هواتف ذكية من سلسلة Xiaomi Redmi Series

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] إشتهرت شركة Xiaomi بتحديث هواتفها الذكية التي يصل عمرها إلى خمس سنوات  إلى الإصدار الأحدث من MIUI، ولكن يبدو أن هذه الممارسة على وشك أن تنتهي.  أعلنت الشركة للتو في منتدياتها أن سبعة هواتف ذكية ستتوقف عن تلقي الدعم  ذات الصلة بالبرمجيات، وهذا يعني بأن هذه الهواتف لن تحصل على MIUI 11 أو  أي إصدار تجريبي عالمي في المستقبل. وتشمل القائمة الكاملة : Xiaomi Redmi Note 4Xiaomi Redmi 3SXiaomi Redmi 3XXiaomi Redmi 4Xiaomi Redmi 4AXiaomi Redmi Note 3 Xiaomi Redmi Pro قال المسؤول عن مجتمع Mi أن الترقية العادية للأجهزة الأخرى لن تتأثر في  الوقت الراهن. وظهر هذا الإعلان في الهند أيضًا، مما يعني أن جميع  الطرازات الأخرى من Redmi Note 4 من المحتمل أن تتوقف عن تلقي أي تحديثات  في المستقبل.المنشور على المدونة كشف أنه على الرغم من أن هذه الهواتف لن تحصل على  أي روم في المستقبل، فإنها ستستمر في تلقي التحديثات الأمنية العادية في  الوقت الراهن، ولكننا نشك في إستمرار هذا الأمر لفترة طويلة. للآسف، هذا  يعني أن هذه الهواتف ستحتفظ بالإعلانات المتطفلة في واجهة المستخدم لأن  Xiaomi ستقوم بتحسين طريقة ظهور الإعلانات مع MIUI 11.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

